# X-trail antenna issues



## abezanson (Feb 20, 2009)

My OEM X-trail deck stopped picking up am/fm radio signals a few months ago. The deck was replaced twice at the dealership under warranty without any positive results. A local car audio shop pinpointed the problem within a couple minutes by plugging in a different antenna.

Can anyone recommend where and what kind of antenna the local car audio shop can install for me? I need the whole antenna system from the wire from the deck to the actual antenna. I guess there is a break in the wire somewhere along the way. 2005 Nissan X-trail.

Thank you


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

abezanson said:


> My OEM X-trail deck stopped picking up am/fm radio signals a few months ago. The deck was replaced twice at the dealership under warranty without any positive results. A local car audio shop pinpointed the problem within a couple minutes by plugging in a different antenna.
> 
> Can anyone recommend where and what kind of antenna the local car audio shop can install for me? I need the whole antenna system from the wire from the deck to the actual antenna. I guess there is a break in the wire somewhere along the way. 2005 Nissan X-trail.
> 
> Thank you


I know this is a 2 years old post but....

I have the same issues with the antenna,i took it apart this week end and found out that the circuit bord had some verdigris.








Circuit board is inside of the base where the antenna wire is connected.
Is there a method or product to clean the verdigris out of the circuit board?
Thank you.


----------



## abezanson (Feb 20, 2009)

I live kind of in the boonies and no one was interested in running a new antenna wire for me, so I bought a couple of auto antennas at Walmart ($15 vs the $150+ from Nissan) with the intent of figuring how to do it myself and saving a few bucks.

Pulled the deck and ran the antennae to the deck and let the antennae sit in the car before running the wite through, just to make sure that was the problem before going through the hastle of pulling/running the wires.

It was the same as when I took it to the dealership. The deck worked great on FM as soon as it was hooked up, but after a few minutes, reception would get worse until about 20 minutes where I'd get nothing. I tried a couple antennas with the same result.

It's as if there is some sort of electrical build up that was interfering with reception. So, I unhooked the power lead (I think that's what it is) from the stock antenna, but left the stock anterna coax cable plugged in. So now it's a stock antenna without it's power.

The result: Well it works, not great, it's very weak, but it works for around town and when within relative close range of a signal. No more of that electrical interference build up. 

Sorry for my lack of proper terminology, but I don't know how else to explain it.


----------

